# Riverside AMR agility test



## cherpy66 (Apr 2, 2011)

well i finally got confirmation that i was hired onto AMR in riverside county. i took my drug test and physical agility test today, april 1st. it was basic with vision, hearing, and blood pressure/pulse, and a regular pee test. then i went to the chiropractic side and checked bp again and the stretched out and then it was on to the lifting. it wasnt heavy, but i am a big guy who weight lifts frequently, im about 6'4" and about 240. so 140 pounds for the last lifting test wasnt bad, but it was awkward to lift, so id say go in ready, especially if your not used to lifting much weight. so that was that. my whole process consisted of 2 interviews, a drug, and a agility test. and thats about it. i have my orientation in rancho on the 11nth of april assuming all goes well with drug test haha dont worry havent dont drugs, nor will i ever. but i just was reading through the internet about false positives and it got me thinking about how frequent they happen with everyday foods, because with AMR, it seems like you only have one chance. so wish me luck!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 2, 2011)

cherpy66 said:


> well i finally got confirmation that i was hired onto AMR in riverside county. i took my drug test and physical agility test today, april 1st. it was basic with vision, hearing, and blood pressure/pulse, and a regular pee test. then i went to the chiropractic side and checked bp again and the stretched out and then it was on to the lifting. it wasnt heavy, but i am a big guy who weight lifts frequently, im about 6'4" and about 240. so 140 pounds for the last lifting test wasnt bad, but it was awkward to lift, so id say go in ready, especially if your not used to lifting much weight. so that was that. my whole process consisted of 2 interviews, a drug, and a agility test. and thats about it. i have my orientation in rancho on the 11nth of april assuming all goes well with drug test haha dont worry havent dont drugs, nor will i ever. but i just was reading through the internet about false positives and it got me thinking about how frequent they happen with everyday foods, because with AMR, it seems like you only have one chance. so wish me luck!



Hey! Looks like I'll be seeing you in orientation. I had 1 interview, skills test, drug, lift test. My orientation is also April 11th at rancho.


----------



## cherpy66 (Apr 2, 2011)

*cool,*

very cool, i was wondering if anyone on emtlife was gonna go to my orientaion.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 2, 2011)

cherpy66 said:


> very cool, i was wondering if anyone on emtlife was gonna go to my orientaion.



So was I lol. I got picked up at AMR palm springs. Just turned in all my FEMA certs today.


----------



## cherpy66 (Apr 2, 2011)

*yeah me too haha*

i still have to turn everything in, but ill do that soon. have u ever worked in palm springs? i went up there for a interview, which didnt go my way, but everyone was soo cool and nice, i was bummed i didnt get the job even if id have to drive more then an hour one way. one of my good friends work up there his names garret. i want the orientation to star already! i got hired for riverside county. so far i like everyone.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 2, 2011)

cherpy66 said:


> i still have to turn everything in, but ill do that soon. have u ever worked in palm springs? i went up there for a interview, which didnt go my way, but everyone was soo cool and nice, i was bummed i didnt get the job even if id have to drive more then an hour one way. one of my good friends work up there his names garret. i want the orientation to star already! i got hired for riverside county. so far i like everyone.



I know a couple people that work at riverside. No I haven't worked for palm springs. I haven't worked for any ambulance company because I am 3 months out of EMT school and only 9 months out of high school. I worked for a local fire department for 5 years. And I am really good friends with a well known medic out in palm springs. He quit and works for fire now but he is still well known. I just got done with an orientation today actually lol. I learned a whole bunch and it was 8 hours of CE hours so that helps alot.


----------



## Juarez (Apr 2, 2011)

cherpy66 said:


> i still have to turn everything in, but ill do that soon. have u ever worked in palm springs? i went up there for a interview, which didnt go my way, but everyone was soo cool and nice, i was bummed i didnt get the job even if id have to drive more then an hour one way. one of my good friends work up there his names garret. i want the orientation to star already! i got hired for riverside county. so far i like everyone.





Ho long were you in the hiring process for since you applied?


----------



## cherpy66 (Apr 2, 2011)

*about*

In all, from the last day of the class, about a little over a year. It took a while.


----------



## Juarez (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow that's crazy, did you apply to amr as soon as you finished the class?


----------



## cherpy66 (Apr 2, 2011)

*yeah*

Yeah I had to take nremt and get certified, but that only a month. After ii applied, I would go down to the rancho station monthly and introduce myself trying to get something, but ii failed everytime! But now I finally have a spot.


----------



## Juarez (Apr 3, 2011)

Yea, I would be pretty excited if i were you as well!


----------

